# 2010 Rogue SL grinding/crunching sound from rear end while in reverse



## TallyRogue61 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello, my mother just bought a 2010 Nissan Rogue SL and it has just recently started making a grinding noise from the rear of the car, but only while backing up. Since we got it there has also been a whining sound while accelerating, but I'm pretty sure that's the CVT. Any helpful advice is welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The rear brake pads may be severely worn or the rear wheel bearings may be worn.


----------

